# Mesto foamer or sprayer ??



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Is it the foamer i want or the sprayer for pre wash ?

I`m pretty sure its the foamer but want to make sure before i buy..


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Foamer for Snowfoam, sprayer for pre-wash. If its a pre-wash solution that also foams, this could also be used with the Foamer.

However, I had a Mesto Foamer for use with Snow Foam, just couldn't get on with it, ended up swapping it for a tub of Soft99 Authentic Premium.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I have the mesto foamer and a hose lock sprayer as I use both types of products, but the sprayer gets used more often. 

The foamer struggles to coat half a door before you have to start pumping again to build up enough pressure to produce a useable foam thickness so it doesn't get used all that often as I'd rather use a snow foam gun and pressure washer


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Wish i`d of known this before i orderd the foamer. I may have to order some snow foam to try.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I reckon products like AF CP is better through the Mesto Foamer than a conventional pump sprayer. I use mine for anything other than foam in fact 

Above post is right though it's hard going, plenty of pumping action needed 

Best to remove at least a couple of the gauzes from the nozzle which makes it a lot easier to use.

Wait til it arrives and have a play before you buy foam if it's not already part of your routine.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Quite off putting reading this, as I was just about to buy one of these. Are they really that bad? :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

No not that bad as such, they just need working a bit to get a decent foam.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Total ****e


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

I use the Mesto foamer with a Citrus pre-wash. Its a great product


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Don't waste your money. Just use a cheap pump sprayer with a pre-wash product.

You can only get decent foam via a proper HD lance even those Gilmour foam guns are pants.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

BadgerJCW said:


> Don't waste your money. Just use a cheap pump sprayer with a pre-wash product.
> 
> You can only get decent foam via a proper HD lance even those Gilmour foam guns are pants.


Your last paragraph is incorrect. You CAN get decent foam from a Mesto and I actually prefer it to my HD foam lance.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

BadgerJCW said:


> Don't waste your money. Just use a cheap pump sprayer with a pre-wash product.
> 
> You can only get decent foam via a proper HD lance even those Gilmour foam guns are pants.


Doesnt look too bad to me


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Since buying a Mesto sprayer I haven't used my snow foam lance.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Well it didn't work for me. Forever pumping the thing up and patchy, inconsistent foam at best. I'll stick with my lance!


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

BadgerJCW said:


> Don't waste your money. Just use a cheap pump sprayer with a pre-wash product.
> 
> You can only get decent foam via a proper HD lance even those Gilmour foam guns are pants.


Agreed....if you want foam get a proper lance


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

To clarify, I use a Mesto pump sprayer and use it to apply BH snow foam as a pre wash.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

used for bath and thats it now **** poor i though stick to a sprayer


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ha ha, so the consensus in conclusion is there is no consensus. 

Anybody who doesn't like it and without being patronising have you taken some of the gauzes out of the nozzle? It makes a big difference, I thought it was pants when I first bought it.

I wasn't a big fan of AF CP until I used it with the Mesto either, seems to suit some products better than others.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Ha ha, so the consensus in conclusion is there is no consensus.
> 
> Anybody who doesn't like it and without being patronising have you taken some of the gauzes out of the nozzle? It makes a big difference, I thought it was pants when I first bought it.
> 
> I wasn't a big fan of AF CP until I used it with the Mesto either, seems to suit some products better than others.


I also thought it was garbage until I took out 3 of the 4 yellow foam filters Mike. Totally transformed it.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Anybody who doesn't like it and without being patronising have you taken some of the gauzes out of the nozzle? It makes a big difference, I thought it was pants when I first bought it.


Yep - I removed some of the gauzes (played around quite a bit with different numbers of the little gauze discs in place). Taking some out definitely made a positive improvement, but not enough to make it any actual use for foaming (based on my experience).


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

I have a Mesto foamer and also a smaller Epoca foamer (which is exactly the same but with a smaller tank) and I use the Mesto for pre-washing and the Epoca for wheel cleaning. I've bought a set of the nozzles in the link below and since then I pretty much never use the original foaming nozzle. With the standard foaming nozzle it takes a whole lot of time, effort, and even more product to use. With the standard spraying nozzle attached it's just like any other pressure sprayer except it's just a quality item.

In my case I have 2 foam nozzles that came with the sprayers and 3 normal nozzles from the link below, so I can switch back and forth. But honestly, like I mentioned already, the foaming nozzles are a waste of time.

If I were you, regardless of what pre-wash product I was planning on using, I'd just buy either a normal Mesto pressure sprayer (link below), or a cheap lower quality one.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/mesto-coloured-wands-for-1-5-l-cleaner.html

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/mesto-1-5-l-cleaner-pressure-sprayers-cat25.html

PS: Regarding taking some of the foaming filters out of the nozzle. There are 4 small filters in there and I tried removing 1 and I couldn't really tell a difference. I'm sure there'd be a difference if I removed more of them there'd be more of a difference. However, that would simply turn a foamer into a normal sprayer so honestly, what's the point? How many of those small filters do you guys remove?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

2 and it still foams plenty 

I only apply citrus pre washes with it and find I get more dwell time for the product to do its thing.

Got some TFR samples coming and will give them a go, may need more or less gauzes will have to wait and see.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

In case anyone is undecided, here is another video, it put me off a while back and TBH, nothing as yet has changed my mind. But I appreciate in use it very much depends who is using it and what is in it. If I had one I may like it but from what I have seen, not for me (Just now). The Mesto sprayers are good. Takes a while to get to the point on the video but it gives an idea of area covered and pumping required.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Eliasasas said:


> I have a Mesto foamer and also a smaller Epoca foamer (which is exactly the same but with a smaller tank) and I use the Mesto for pre-washing and the Epoca for wheel cleaning. I've bought a set of the nozzles in the link below and since then I pretty much never use the original foaming nozzle. With the standard foaming nozzle it takes a whole lot of time, effort, and even more product to use. With the standard spraying nozzle attached it's just like any other pressure sprayer except it's just a quality item.
> 
> In my case I have 2 foam nozzles that came with the sprayers and 3 normal nozzles from the link below, so I can switch back and forth. But honestly, like I mentioned already, the foaming nozzles are a waste of time.
> 
> ...


Do those nozzles from PB fit the Tec One Epoca?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Well its too late i`ve already ordered the foamer, the youtube videos look interesting so i`ll have a play with the filters and see what happens. I do have a cheap wilkos sprayer but its not very good.

I cant use a foam lance at my address so thats out of the question unfortunately. I just need to order 1L of snow foam to try through the mesto but which one ?????


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

bradleymarky said:


> I cant use a foam lance at my address so thats out of the question unfortunately.


Really? Why's that?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

chrisgreen said:


> Really? Why's that?


Guessing lives in an apartment/flat type accommodation?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

chrisgreen said:


> Really? Why's that?


I live on quite a busy main road with a lot of standing traffic, i`ve seen the mess the foam lances make and dont want to spray anybodys car whilst its passing/parked.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Extremely considerate of you pal


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

bradleymarky said:


> I live on quite a busy main road with a lot of standing traffic, i`ve seen the mess the foam lances make and dont want to spray anybodys car whilst its passing/parked.


Very considerate of you, but at the same time I'd also say unnecessarily cautious. A bit of stray foam won't kill anyone or harm any parked or passing cars (and the Mesto will splatter as well). Any passing children will also love pressure washer foam as it will give the whole area a beautiful Christmas card look


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

chrisgreen said:


> Very considerate of you, but at the same time I'd also say unnecessarily cautious. A bit of stray foam won't kill anyone or harm any parked or passing cars (and the Mesto will splatter as well). Any passing children will also love pressure washer foam as it will give the whole area a beautiful Christmas card look


Theres nothing beautiful about where i live 
I will give the mesto a go and if it doesnt live upto expectation i`ll purchase a foam lance and ask my Father in law if i can use his drive to make a mess on :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> Well its too late i`ve already ordered the foamer, the youtube videos look interesting so i`ll have a play with the filters and see what happens. I do have a cheap wilkos sprayer but its not very good.
> 
> I cant use a foam lance at my address so thats out of the question unfortunately. I just need to order 1L of snow foam to try through the mesto but which one ?????


So many to choose...

I'd recommend Obsession Wax Blizzard, crazy dilution rates so super economical but great cleaning ability to boot.

Maybe a little unheard of but The Car Salon have a great foam as well, smells amazing.


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

BadgerJCW said:


> Do those nozzles from PB fit the Tec One Epoca?


The Epoca Tec One is exactly the same as the Mesto foamer aside from the colors and the actual bottle. I've even taken them both apart and compared them, and they have the same amount of foam filters and everything, completely identical.

So yes they fit.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I tried the Mesto today and i`m pretty impressed with the foam (avalanche) but i think i could get away with a lance to be honest, not many cars about and caused a bit of a stir with the neighbours..

I had to fill it up twice though but i do have a big car. I`ve just put it up for a swap with a lance.


----------



## ParaJack (Feb 22, 2011)

I used the foamer for just over a year and then it decided to leak pressure from the release valve! Worked perfectly the last time I used it!!! Useless now.

Not going to bother with another one as I found you were forever pumping it up, just going to get a cheap garden pump sprayer for the pre-wash.


----------

